# Java WebStart



## MarcLB (13. Jan 2005)

Hallo,

ich habe eine WebStart Datei "filename.jnlp geschrieben und auf meine Homepage übertragen:

<?xml version="1.0" encoding="utf-8"?>

<jnlp spec="1.0+"
  codebase="http://MeineHomePage/Path/"
  href="filename.jnlp">
  <information>
    <title>Mein Java 3D Web Start Test</title>
    <vendor>Meine Firma</vendor>
    <description kind="short">Mein Test</description>
    <offline-allowed/>
  </information>
  <resources>
    <j2se version="1.4+"/>
    <jar href="PackageName.jar"/>
    <extension href="https://j3d-webstart.dev.java.net/release/java3d-1.3-latest.jnlp"/>
  </resources>
  <application-desc main-class="PackageName.ProgrammName"/>
</jnlp>

Wenn ich diesen mit dem IE auf meiner lokalen Laufwerk starte "c:\Path\filename.jnlp" dann klappt alles prima. Die applikation wird gestartet.

Starte ich diesen auf meiner Homepage "http:/www.MeineHomePage/Path/filename.jnlp" dann schreibt mir der Browser nur den Inhalt der Datei aber startet die Applikation nicht!

Wer kann mir helfen? Wo ist mein Fehler? Danke.


----------



## Dukel (13. Jan 2005)

MarcLB hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> ich habe eine WebStart Datei "filename.jnlp geschrieben und auf meine Homepage übertragen:
> 
> ...



Klingt so als kennt dein Webserver den Mime Typ nicht.
Installier dir mal local nen Webserver und schreib den Mime Typ rein und teste das dann folgendermasen:
http://localhost/filename.jnlp


----------



## Oxygenic (14. Jan 2005)

http://forum.javacore.de/viewtopic.php?t=1044


----------

